# How to fly the B-17



## sunny91 (Sep 10, 2009)

It is in part(1) and part (2) The part)1) is in 7 parts and the part (2) is in 6 parts.

Take WINRAR to open or the FREE program (7-ZIP) to open the files.


If you want the part( 2)  I will upload later..

Sunny


----------



## dawie (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Sunny,
Please do post part 2 of the B-17 taining film. Your video posts are definitely incredible. Videos do have a tendency to "bring life" to military subjects. It reminds you that people fought in the wars, not just machines. 

Thanks,
Dawie


----------



## sunny91 (Sep 15, 2009)

I will post part(2) soon, I have already 40G for download and upload and I must slow down for the month.

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Sep 16, 2009)

Part(2) all files done..

Sunny


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2009)

As always, this is excellent sunny!


----------



## seesul (Sep 17, 2009)

I got it on DVD, but don´t know where.
Should someone want a copy , I´d try to find it.


----------



## seesul (Sep 17, 2009)

Just found it. If someone is interested, just let me know...


----------



## marinf17 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## PJay (Sep 22, 2009)

I've got that on VHS. Fascinating.


----------

